# Pick Up Box Trailer vs Enclosed Trailer



## jason.wilmes (Jan 22, 2012)

Fellas,

I am debating on which type of trailer I should buy. I know the budget says pick up box trailer with topper, but I am wondering how they pull down the interstate and off road? On the interstate do they sway easier? Are they prone to get stuck more due to their weight? I have seen the advantages to the inside of an enclosed trailer so I am wondering about the driving performance between the two. If you have any experience between the two let me know. Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

pickup box trailer will definitely be cheaper, but it will be less secure for your decoys because I think it would be easier to break into


----------



## jason.wilmes (Jan 22, 2012)

Good Point, that is another catch with the pick up box topper. But, I am looking at one with a lockable tailgate and topper. I know its not the most secure set up, but if someone really wants into a trailer they are going to get it. That is a good consideration though, thanks for the reply. Have you happened to pull either one? I am wondering how they handle too......

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, relative to size the pickup box trailer is going to be much heavier than say an enclosed trailer of similar size. I guess it would all depend on the condition of the trailer, if you have a bent axle or bad tires you are gonna have issues pulling it. Another thing to consider is right now you may think that the pickup box trailer's size is all you need, that is until you get your stuff in there. I bought a 5x8 enclosed thinking it would be perfect, a year later I bought a 6x12 just because I was cramped in the 5x8. Just my 2cents.


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

One of the nice things about a trailer is you can leave it in the parking lot or someother place when you are out scouting. You don't always have to have it with you. We usually park ours during the day someplace convient when we are out doing something else. Otherwise if you got everything in the back of your truck, your always hauling it around. Even when you don't need it.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 5x8 and would like to upgrade to a bigger one in the future, always the case in anything you have.
If you are only going to use it for decoys you need to think about the shed/garage space you can save by keeping them in there. Also if you keep an eye out or are willing to travel deals can be had. Check craigslist and you can find 6x9 for less than $2000. Its a big investment, but 5x8's can be had for less than $1200. The set up you are talking about might cost $600. You should box a box trailer and build a storage box on it, you might be more happy with the cost and how it will turn out. Anything without a V front will pull like a sail.


----------

